# Is it me



## muffntuf (Sep 3, 2008)

I went looking for the CMHR posting about the shetland pony and find that I don't even see past the what is listed on the first page here? Anyone else see this?


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2008)

Near the bottom, towards the right, use the pull down box to select a time frame longer than 30 days and you will see more topics.


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Jill - totally missed it!


----------

